# Pleco on Heater



## Charley (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey ya'll! So I just recently added two Plecos to my 30 gallon tank and everything is going great. My females are not paying them any mind. Anyway one of my Plecos is continually attaching himself to my heater. Is this a bad thing? And this might be a stupid question but can he get burned or hurt his mouth? Thanks!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Nah, I wouldn't worry about it. My snail used to sleep on the heater before I moved her to the 10gal.


----------



## Charley (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And no they can't really get burned from it. If you think about it the heater is putting off about 80* temperatures and we're at 98.6 so if we don't burn them by touching them, then the heaters wont 

What kind of plecos?


----------

